# Merry Christmas from Izzy



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Ha ha! Merry Christmas Izzy!

Karen xx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Izzy is very pretty, and her coat has grown so much! Merry Christmas


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Merry Christmas Pretty Poo xxx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

she's gorgeous!!!!

Happy Christmas to you both.

xx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh she is a beauty! Merry Christmas Izzy! xx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Merry Christmas to you all too - Izzy is really gorgeous  xxx


----------



## Freddies Mum (Nov 20, 2010)

Merry Christmas, super cute pics!


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Ali she is sooo gorgeous! Cute pics havent they all changed so much since we brought them home x


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Merry Christmas Izzy. You could be Rupert's twin sister - except you're well groomed and super-clean! xxx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Only for the camera


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I can't believe how much she has changed! Gorgeous :love-eyes:

Turi x


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Aaaaw my fav girl, George sents big kisses xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Merry Xmas Ali & Izzy - Gorgeous!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Izzy you look lovely .... what a cutey ... Merry Christmas xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Merry Christmas Izzy and Ali!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

So Cute!!! merry christmas!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Cute little mouth in the 2nd pic! Merry Xmas!


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

great pics, Merry Christmas


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Merry Christmas Ali & Izzy


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Merry Christmas!  she is gorgeous! Who are izzys parents? she looks very like Pepper.


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Sooo sweet! Merry Christmas beautiful Izzy x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Pepster said:


> Merry Christmas!  she is gorgeous! Who are izzys parents? she looks very like Pepper.


JD's Lilly and Ziggy - Izzy has her daddy's eyes and nose, she's very like Yum Yum I think, Julia said she was like him when she was wee. She has changed so much, her markings are really different now, I love her look - she's just like I would have chosen her to be. Her coat is soft and shaggy, and so far not too matted, I'm managing it fine myself 
Who are Pepper's parents?


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Ah. . . She is peppers half sister  Peppers Dad is Ziggy and her Mum is Honey. She is very like her Dad too! the same eyes and facial expression! 
Izzys coat is lovely. Peppers got matted not long after being spayed and her adult coat came in. We had to have her scalped  and we started again but seems to be doing ok now so I am glad we took the groomers advice. She is back to her soft shaggy self again with the lovely teddybear look.
Izzy is so cute, you want to give her a cuddle


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Happy Christmas - the reindeer outfit is so , I want one for Remy


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Happy Christmas Ali and your girls, best wishes for 2012.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

embee said:


> Happy Christmas - the reindeer outfit is so , I want one for Remy


Pets at home


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Pepster said:


> Ah. . . She is peppers half sister  Peppers Dad is Ziggy and her Mum is Honey. She is very like her Dad too! the same eyes and facial expression!
> Izzys coat is lovely. Peppers got matted not long after being spayed and her adult coat came in. We had to have her scalped  and we started again but seems to be doing ok now so I am glad we took the groomers advice. She is back to her soft shaggy self again with the lovely teddybear look.
> Izzy is so cute, you want to give her a cuddle


I was meant to be having one of Honey's pups  They were all gorgeous 
Izzy stole my heart in one of the videos and I was powerless to resist


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> I was meant to be having one of Honey's pups  They were all gorgeous
> Izzy stole my heart in one of the videos and I was powerless to resist


Not surprised , she is so pretty, and looks like a good little girl.
Happy Christmas


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Merry Christmas! 
xx


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Ali

She is just adorable and so obviously Milo's sister

I can not wait to get them together next September

Mick


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

She's looking beautiful, Ali, so pretty!


----------

